# SSD Gskill Falcon

## rootsra

Hi,

Is this good result for a SSD Gskill Falcon ?

# hdparm -Tt /dev/sda2 (filesystem : reiserfs 3.6)

/dev/sda2:

 Timing cached reads:   12716 MB in  2.00 seconds = 6365.45 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  202 MB in  3.01 seconds =  67.02 MB/sec

My hardware :

Motherboard : Gigabyte EG45M-UD2H

AHCI Support and Native Sata Support : Enable in bios

Here's my settings in kernel : 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

Devices Drivers --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

   <*>   generic ATA/ATAPI disk support       

    [*]     ATA disk support    

   <*>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support         

    [*]   legacy /proc/ide/ support   

   <*>   generic/default IDE chipset support 

   <*>   Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support 

   <*>   JMicron JMB36x support   

   <*>   Intel PIIX/ICH chipsets support

SCSI device support  ---> 

   <*> SCSI generic support

    -*- SCSI device support  

    [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

   <*> SCSI disk support  

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->   

  <*>   AHCI SATA support  

   [*]   ATA SFF support    

  <*>     JMicron PATA support      

Can i remove something useless here ? (i don't have DVD/CD Drive)

dmesg :

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: HPA detected: current 125043311, native 125045424

ata1.00: ATA-7: G.SKILL FALCON 64GB SSD, 1370, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 125043311 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      G.SKILL FALCON 6 1370 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 125043311 512-byte hardware sectors: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 125043311 512-byte hardware sectors: (64.0 GB/59.6 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

----------

## HeissFuss

I don't have that drive, but for a drive rated at 230MB/s max read, it should do a lot better than 67MB/s on sequential (which hdparm does.)

Do you get similar results if you dd a few GB of data to /dev/null from that partition?  

```

dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/null bs=1M count=4000

```

Looking at your kernel config, since you're on 2.6.29, you may want to try removing ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ---> completely and using the "experimental" parallel ATA support if you still need it.

----------

## rootsra

#dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/null bs=1M count=4000 

4000+0 records in

4000+0 records out

4194304000 bytes (4.2 GB) copied, 57.8166 s, 72.5 MB/s

i also found this : http://www.linuxinsight.com/how_fast_is_your_disk.html

#hdparm -Tt --direct /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing O_DIRECT cached reads:   516 MB in  2.00 seconds = 257.52 MB/sec

 Timing O_DIRECT disk reads:  666 MB in  3.00 seconds = 221.67 MB/sec

Well, i don't know if i have to settup something for the SSD... it's running fine but maybe not at full speed ?

I removed ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->, still running  :Smile: 

I'm wondering if i need this : 

SCSI device support --->

[*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support

----------

## HeissFuss

I don't think that SCSI setting would have any effect.  

What are all of the options you have in Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->?

Does your Mobo actually have a Jmicron PATA controller?  If not, you should disable that.  And make sure that whatever controllers your board uses for SATA/PATA are actually enabled in your config.  "lspci | egrep 'ATA|IDE'"

----------

## rootsra

This is what i have now in kernel, i don't have anything else in those sections :

SCSI device support --->

-*- SCSI device support

<*> SCSI disk support

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

<*> AHCI SATA support

I removed :

[*] ATA SFF support

<*> JMicron PATA support 

#lspci | egrep 'ATA|IDE'

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SATA AHCI Controller

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

----------

## HeissFuss

Try building in 

<*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

I'm not sure if it's necessary when using AHCI, but there is mention of ICH10 as PCI ids that that module recognizes.

----------

## rootsra

I tried it, but still same ...Last edited by rootsra on Fri Jun 26, 2009 11:27 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rootsra

Okay, i removed SATA AHCI in bios and i get something new  :Smile: 

#lspci | egrep 'ATA|IDE'

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

03:00.0 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMB368 IDE controller

Now, it's faster, but still far from what it should ... 

#hdparm -Tt /dev/sda2     <-- reiserfs

/dev/sda2:

 Timing cached reads:   13428 MB in  2.00 seconds = 6721.72 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  382 MB in  3.00 seconds = 127.29 MB/sec

Before i had 67 MB/sec for /dev/sda2

#hdparm -Tt /dev/sda      <-- ext2 and reiserfs on disk

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   13160 MB in  2.00 seconds = 6587.69 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  518 MB in  3.01 seconds = 172.12 MB/sec

Before i had 87 MB/sec for /dev/sda

#dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/null bs=1M count=4000 

4000+0 records in

4000+0 records out

4194304000 bytes (4.2 GB) copied, 31.1337 s, 135 MB/s

I also tried with Gentoo minimal install cd , i get same results.

I don't know if i can get better than this...

----------

## HeissFuss

Was the drive previously actually in AHCI mode?  Some BIOS require that you enable the onboard raid for drives to actually use AHCI.

----------

## rootsra

I was in SATA AHCI mode in bios when i posted thread. I disabled it in bios. That's all i did.

I can also select SATA RAID, but i don't think i will get better ? I will try it =)

----------

## tnt

how does reiserfs perform on SSDs?

does it benefit or suffer from his special features like constant changing in b-tree, online defragmenting, tail-packing... ?

----------

## marson

Hi

I also have an Gigabyte EG45M-UD2H and I want to install gentoo, but I have some trouble in kernel compiling and I don't want to use genkernel. Could you post your kernel configuration file (.config) so I can see what modules are you used to build the kernel. Please post it here in this topic or via mail at marek@space.pl

I am sorry for my english. I am from Poland and still learnig english

----------

